# Need Help heating a 600 sq ft basement



## deadeye316 (Feb 16, 2016)

I have been looking for a couple weeks now on heating my finished basement.  I currently have a electric box heater that is 5k btu and takes forever in the winter for the temperature to climb.  Pretty much nobody will go down there because its too cold.  I have a pellet stove on the first floor that pretty much heats the whole house but does take alot of up keep.  I was looking at getting a Propane free standing stove down there.  After some searching I was looking at about 4k or more after install.  A local place offered me a Jotul GF100 and stated that with a blower it would be enough to heat the room.  I looked it up and the btu ranges from 11k-14k btu.  The stove is used but after install, pipe, stove, blower, and hearth stone they said it would be $2100.  Any thoughts????


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 17, 2016)

600 sf, well insulated, will take a minimum of 18K BTU OUTPUT to heat.
At 75% efficiency that translates into a 24K BTU INPUT.
You will need an F300 Allagash, or s similar sized unit to heat with


----------



## deadeye316 (Feb 20, 2016)

DAKSY said:


> 600 sf, well insulated, will take a minimum of 18K BTU OUTPUT to heat.
> At 75% efficiency that translates into a 24K BTU INPUT.
> You will need an F300 Allagash, or s similar sized unit to heat with


Thank you.  I went and looked at the stove it is very small.  I have them coming to take a look for a more detailed estimate.  It's in he basement and the floor joists I think will make it hard to install and I'd rather not go through the foundation. He has 3 more used stoves and he is going to get me more information on them. Is there a reason used gas stoves are so much cheaper?  Seems to be about a 50% savings


----------



## deadeye316 (Mar 5, 2016)

I ended up purchasing a used heritage bay by Lopi. I am going to build my own hearth and they are installing it in a couple weeks.  The total after install and tax was about 1900.  The stove is. Great shape and they replaced the blower and some other parts.  It's about 8 years old.  It's 30k btu and will be enough to heat the basement.


----------

